# Top 10 Destination in India to visit



## beeargry (Jul 9, 2016)

Top 10 Best Places to visit in India

Goa
Hills of Mcleodganj
Srinagar
Andaman island
Ladakh
Banaras
Mumbai
Almora
Coorg
Kolkata


----------



## quan chi (Jul 15, 2016)

> Hills of Mcleodganj


Was unaware of this place. It looks awesome!
*www.outlooktraveller.com/common/uploads/article/2016/x090316133740-TRIUND.jpg.pagespeed.ic.JgTLsXQ1CR.webp
5 Hill Getaways for Holi Weekend : Outlook Travelle


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2016)

how mumbai and kolkata are place to visit...better keep people away from these two...people willl get shock after watching the crowded locals, traffic jams, rains, broken roads in rain, poverty.

better place is pune for beautiful places around or even delhi for its history


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2016)

Mumbai ???


----------



## icebags (Jul 15, 2016)

axes2t2 said:


> Mumbai ???



mumbai slums and that dhobi area is becoming more and more popular tourist destination to foreigners & even nationals everyday.


----------



## sayacharming (Aug 12, 2016)

Ooty,Kodaikkanal is also a Good tourist place to visit.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> better place is pune for beautiful places around



Really?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2016)

Where is Nainital, Shillong, Cherrapunji, Mausinram etc.

and why Mumbai is there ? its not a beautiful place instead its a business place/metro city


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Really?



I said for beautiful places around like lonavla khandala, sinhgad, mulshi dam etc


----------



## Desmond (Aug 14, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I said for beautiful places around like lonavla khandala, sinhgad, mulshi dam etc



Yes. Those places are good. 

But by itself there are no good places to see in Pune.


----------



## dinuanzz (Sep 6, 2016)

What about Taj Mahal ????:thinking_NF:


----------



## sakshisingh (Sep 28, 2016)

Why not Ooty?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 28, 2016)

Mumbai...
(Use m-Indicator app when you are in Mumbai, good for traveling)

"Some users replying bad about other cities to make their own city look good and beautiful.."


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 28, 2016)

one mod here, i think krishnandusarka is a traveller. i guess, not sure. Ask him for suggestions for good places.


----------



## icebags (Sep 28, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Mumbai...����
> (Use m-Indicator app when you are in Mumbai, good for traveling)
> 
> "Some users replying bad about other cities to make their own city look good and beautiful.." ��



but mumbai really is overcrowded and over expensive. even the beaches & india gate ground are overflowing with people and stuff.  the few really good tourist attractions are perhaps bada pav, paneer dosa, elephanta caves, some museums and may be bombay duck (i.e. fish fry from that food shop).

and whenever foreigners plan about visiting mumbai, i always see they keeping slums & dhobi patti at the top of their list.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 28, 2016)

^yes it's overcrowded because everyone wants to visit work live here. There are many things to see other than people in Mumbai..
Siddhivinayak Temple,
Sea-Link
Kanheri Caves
Haji Ali
Eliphanta Caves
Essel world
Water Kingdom
Taraporwala Aquarium
Jijamata Udyan - Queens Garden
Sanjay Gandhi National Park
7 forts etc etc
Many places

It's sad that foreigner choose worst part of India for their traveling experience, & it's sad for us that we can't promote tourism.

Which is the best city in India? | Whack - YouTube


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 28, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> how mumbai and kolkata are place to visit...better keep people away from these two...people willl get shock after watching the crowded locals, traffic jams, rains, broken roads in rain, poverty.
> 
> better place is pune for beautiful places around or even delhi for its history



So true. However there are a few places in Calcutta which are worth seeing. But to go to those places you will be needing to access those broken, dirty, crowded roads, that kills the deal all right. So if one could take a helicopter or something and skip the connecting road to those places its worth visiting Calcutta.


----------



## mewinstchurch (Oct 7, 2016)

Yes. All these places are such a beautiful places in India.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 7, 2016)

In Maharashtra there are many hill station you can visit. Mahabaleshwar and Matheran are famous.
Some science stuff related place is also in India, meteor impact created Lonar Lake (Vidharbh, Maharashtra). Don't forget to take magnet with you while visiting this place. Place with little history from Ramayana.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 18, 2016)

The Top 10 destinations in India to visit are:
1. Kanyakumari, Tamilnadu.
2. Tajmahal, Agra(Uttar Pradesh).
3. Mumbai.
4. Delhi.
5. Kolkata.
6. Chennai.
7. Hyderabad.
8. Pune.
9. Bangalore.
10. Mysore.


----------

